
Stop saying “remote” if you need a specific timezone - mattigames
https://ivanca.tumblr.com/post/187107886473/stop-saying-remote-if-you-need-a-specific
======
LogicX
We're a remote company, and due to issues we experienced with employees too
far off from the core team timezone (US Eastern) - having no overlapping hours
slowed down productivity and caused issues. We now have a guideline to be in a
timezone 6 hours or less away. Obviously this can stretch if someone prefers
to work other hours and does so consistently... however what we don't want to
happen is we post 'these are our team hours' and someone is eager beaver to
interview for the job, and claims they can work those hours, but never has
before, and doesn't stick to it after being hired.

So per your example, I can't actually specify Europe-Remote, because I don't
care if you're in Colombia, Brazil, US, UK.. just works two hours overlap with
US Eastern 9-5.

I understand your frustration. I just wanted to share an employer perspective.
I don't have a great solution besides that we're always upfront in our job
postings about the 6 hour timezone from US Eastern guideline.

------
nathanaldensr
False dichotomy. The choice is not between in-office and anywhere-in-the-
world; there are many possibilities in between:

\- Remote with occasional long-distance trips to the office (i.e., plane
travel)

\- Remote where one lives within driving distance of the office

\- Remote with no office visits

------
planetburgess
Employers and teams can choose to work synchronously which means timezones are
important. Remote doesn't necessarily mean anywhere, anytime, anyhow.

